# freeradius wifi

## Daniel2006

witam 

Skonfigurowałem freeradiusa następująco :

plik clienst.conf 

```

client 127.0.0.1 {  

secret= testing123

shortname= localhost

}

client 192.168.0.4 {   # klient 

secret = testing123

shortname = daniel

}

```

następnie plik users :

```

"daniel" Auth-Type := Local, User-Password == "testing123"

   Service-Type = Framed-User,

   Framed-Protocol = PPP,

   Framed-IP-Address = 192.168.0.4,

   Framed-IP-Netmask = 255.255.255.0,

   Framed-Routing = Broadcast-Listen,

   Framed-MTU = 1500,

   Framed-Compression = Van-Jacobsen-TCP-IP

DEFAULT   Auth-Type = System

   Fall-Through = 1

DEFAULT   Service-Type == Framed-User

   Framed-IP-Address = 255.255.255.254,

   Framed-MTU = 576,

   Service-Type = Framed-User,

```

i plik naslist (standardowy) : 

```

# NAS Name      Short Name   Type

#----------------   ----------   ----

#portmaster1.isp.com   pm1.NY      livingston

#portmaster2.isp.com   pm1.LA      livingston

localhost      local                     portslave

```

reszta na standardowych ustawieniach. 

Jak wykonuje próby połączenia przez radtest :

```
radtest localhost testing123 127.0.0.1 0 testing123
```

oraz

```
radtest daniel testing123 127.0.0.1 0 testing123
```

serwer przyjmuje klientów bez problemów, ale jak ustawiam sobie karte wifi w tryb ad-hoc z drugiego komputer chcę się zalogować to już nie działa.

Czego brakuje ??

Z góry dzięki 

pozdrawiam Daniel

----------

## Paczesiowa

a jestes pewien ze takie cos moze dzialac podczas ad-hoc? w koncu jak chcesz wymusic zeby to jedna konkretna maszyna generowala klucze? ad-hoc smierdzi i nie jest zbyt bezpieczne. nie uzywasz czasem wpa? bo teoretycznie wpa powinno dzialac w ad-hoc jednak po wielu bojach max co mi sie udalo zrobic (linux-windows, 2 linuxy, 2 windowsy) to ze sie laczyly z siecia ale nawet pingi nie przechodzily) nie mozesz postawic karty w master?

----------

## Daniel2006

jak próbuje wpisać polecenie 

```
 iwconfig eth0 mode Master
```

pojawia mi się 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) SET failed on device eth0; Operation not supported
```

czemu nie idzie ??

----------

## Paczesiowa

a jaka masz sieciowke? master dziala tylko na atherosach i prismach

----------

## Daniel2006

3Com 3CRDW696 (Prism 2.5)

Kernel sam ją wykrywa

----------

## Paczesiowa

moze emergnij to net-wireless/hostap-driver bo w kernelu moze byc stara wersja. zerknij tez tu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

----------

## Daniel2006

próbuje to zainstalować,  przez emerge ale podczes kompilacji wyskakuje mi błąd,  że nie mam włączonej w kernelu opcji CONFIG_HOSTAP czy coś podobnego, ale sprawdzałem to w konfiguracji i ta opcja jest wkompilowana, jak i inne podobne.

Wiec czemu pojawiają się błędy ??

----------

## Paczesiowa

tego to nie wiem ja mam madwifi. moze kernel stary?

----------

## Daniel2006

kernel sam sobie pobierałem i kompilowałem 

mam 2.6.17-7

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## szolek

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> "daniel" Auth-Type := Local, User-Password == "testing123"
> 
>    Service-Type = Framed-User,
> 
>    Framed-Protocol = PPP,
> ...

 

Wybacz ale ja w tym nie widzę celu. Konfigurowałem radiusa do pracy z pppoe-serwer i pptpd i widzę że twoja konfiguracja widzę że posiada kilka elementów mojej konfiguracji a reszta zupełnie tu nie pasuje.

Napisz konkretnie w jakim celu pragniesz wykorzystywać radiusa. Jaką masz koncepcję? itp.

----------

## Daniel2006

chcę ustawić radius-a by udostępniać łącze internetowe, uwierzytelniać użytkowników przez zaszyfrowany login i hasło .

Nie mam jeszcze AP-ka dlatego chciałem sprawdzić działanie owego serwera logując się z drugiego komputera, który stoi obok. 

Dlatego starałem się wprowadzić kartę w tryb master.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za wszystkie rady!

----------

## Paczesiowa

jak juz ci sie uda postawic w tryb master karte to ci mgoe dac gotowe cfg do radiusa i hostapd co prawda nie dla user/password ale dla certyfikatow ale to na jedno wychodzi. mzoe zglos buga na stronie tych od driverow?

----------

## szolek

Z certyfikatami jest bezpieczniej. Ale bezpieczeństwo nie idzie w parze z wygodą. Możesz wypróbować pppoe konfiguracja klienta w windowsach bardzo prosta. W Linuksie paczkę rp-pppoe też nie ciężko skonfigurować. A w Gentoo to nawet w pliczku /etc/conf.d/net masz 2 możliwości do ustawienia.  Możliwa jest współpraca z radiusem a co za tym idzie wiele sposobów uwierzytelniania. Ja proponuje jednak login i hasło.

Na pczątek polecam: http://www.cyberbajt.pl/cyber.php?i=raport&id=50&e=1

----------

